# AA Tri-Blend tees and dye sublimation



## indieshirts (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm thinking of venturing into dye sublimation but would like to know how it would work with American Apparel Tri-Blend tees (50% poly, 25% rayon, 25% cotton) and 50/50 tees. I do not need the image to be 100% solid (I like the look of a natural aged or faded look) so some fading is OK. Just how badly will the image fade over time on these two fabrics?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Only 50% of the blend is sublimation-friendly - polyester - this part of the blend will hold the print. 
The image will not work on the other 50%.
How badly faded the image will look? If only half of it is transfered, the fade is 50%. 
It will not be overtime - the image will look faded straight away, more so after 1st wash.


----------

